# Earphones to replace ipod's...



## MegaMind (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys, My ipod nano's earphones are faded to one-side...
So planning on getting a new earphones... 
Is there any other better earphones than the original ipod's earphones under 2k?

Need enormous bass..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

1)*Sound Magic MP21 Professional In-Ear Earphones*
2)*SOUND MAGIC Half in ear headphone EH10*
3)*Sennheiser Inear Earphone CX 180 *
4)*Sennheiser Ergonomic CX 270 Ear Canal Phones*
5)*Sennheiser CX 300-II Precision Black Earcanal Phones *


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 15, 2011)

^^Thanks buddy... 
I was looking at CX180... 
CX 270 has good specs...
CX 300-II - out of budget..
No idea on EH10...

Are they better than ipod's earphones??


----------



## Tenida (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes they better than stock earbuds.Check review or ask others for further query.

@Megamind- Buy creative Ep630@ 500 bucks and spend your remaining money in your Sandybridge rig Ep630 is very earphone for that price.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Megamind- Buy creative Ep630@ 500 bucks and spend your remaining money in your Sandybridge rig Ep630 is very earphone for that price.



Wise! But i doubt Ep630 can compete with ipod's??? I need deep bass...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes it will good for ur ipod its has deep bass.Go for it.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

^^I mean it'll not be as good as ipod's earphones? I care for music a lot..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

It upon you to choose it not but its quality is super at that price.And you will not regret it after using.Its perfect for ipod.I am using it with ipod touch.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> It upon you to choose it not but its quality is super at that price.And you will not regret it after using.Its perfect for ipod.I am using it with ipod touch.



Oh.. Hav u compared it with the ipod's stock earphones?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes its better.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok.. wil check for its avail...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

If you have doubt about that earphone go for Sennheiser Inear Earphone CX 180


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

If EP-630 is avil for 0.5k, i'll get it.. If not satisfied with it, i'll give it to my bro...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Great  In chennai any shops gives demo of earphones.This will help you to decide more easily.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

^^I was thinking the same... knew some shops very well i can try it there...

Also there are a lot of fake creatives avail in chennai.. they look exactly alike, buts sucks in SQ...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok... then buy from some reputed shop.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

Ya will test it before paying...


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 16, 2011)

@tenida - this is OT, but whats wid your signature and mephistopheles?


----------



## Sarath (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a CX 180 and gifted another one to my friend. They are pretty good and better than the stock earphones [same prob; ipod phones died].

They have a 2 year warranty and cost around 1.2 - 1.3k.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 16, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> @tenida - this is OT, but whats wid your signature and Mephistopheles?



Whats does  Mephistopheles with *Tenida*
I named my new coming pc as Autobot Bumblebee aka. Chevolet Camaro of Transformer


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 16, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I have a CX 180 and gifted another one to my friend. They are pretty good and better than the stock earphones [same prob; ipod phones died].



How is the bass response in CX180 compared to the ipod's EP?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 16, 2011)

Multi-IEM Review - 182 IEMs compared (Soundmagic E30 & Blue Ever Blue 866B added 7/06)

Check it out.
Take a look at the models from senn, Meelectronics and brainwavz only coz they are readily available.
IMO, M6 would be ur best bet , giving u good bass wid way better music than the senns.
Also try to shell out 500 bucks more for the Brainwavz M2, that would put everything else to shame, esp in the bass department.

Having experienced the Senn Cx 300 and currently owning the M2, I can safely say that M2 pwns it in every department. The bass of M2 is heavenly. All my Hip Hop playlists sound so amazing on the M2.!

Good luck.


----------



## Sarath (Jul 16, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> How is the bass response in CX180 compared to the ipod's EP?



Since I got one after the ipod phones died I couldn't compare. But they definitely sounded better than the stock ones, including the bass.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 17, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> Multi-IEM Review - 182 IEMs compared (Soundmagic E30 & Blue Ever Blue 866B added 7/06)
> 
> Check it out.
> Take a look at the models from senn, Meelectronics and brainwavz only coz they are readily available.
> ...



Thanks for the link.. very helpful...


----------



## Sarath (Jul 17, 2011)

The M2 (s) are not available locally right (Bangalore or other metros?) 
Where did you get yours from? teejay


----------



## Tenida (Jul 17, 2011)

Soundmagic earphone's build Quality is good or not?Are better than creative nd others brand?


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 17, 2011)

Soundmagic's build quality isnt that good, its quite prone to die on you after a year's use.
As for me, i bought my M2 from lynx india.
You can order through pristinenote (google it), its a very reliable site and great customer satisfaction and support. 
@megamind- ur welcome  , you guys should check out head-fi forums for audio needs


----------



## noob (Jul 26, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Wise! But i doubt Ep630 can compete with ipod's??? I need deep bass...



it sucks , i have one..bass is ZERO. clarity is not that good..over all exp is muddy sound..

have now ordered  brainwavz M1 @ 1950 INR


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

M1 @ 2K or M2 @ 2.5K.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

noob said:


> it sucks , i have one..bass is ZERO. clarity is not that good..over all exp is muddy sound..



Are u sure? Coz they hav good reviews around.. 

Which source u tried it on?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Buy quality earphones . 

Brainwavz or Soundmagic !


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> Brainwavz or Soundmagic !



Now confused between these 2


----------



## xtremevicky (Jul 26, 2011)

Get M1 man . 

Look at Krow thread in Review's !


----------

